# Votre pire cadeau de Noël reçu



## chokobelle (24 Novembre 2005)

En ces périodes de fêtes, de "aaah je sais pas quoi lui offrir" et autres "purin il a interêt à comprendre que c'est la grelucherie qui coûte méga chère que je veux", quel est le PIRE cadeau que vous ayez reçu?

Ma liste:

- Un CD de Lara Fabian par mon oncle (a cette période j'avais les cheveux rouges, des pantalons 10 fois trop grands, des t shirts "punk is dead" et tout le bordel "rebel-djeunzs", pas très observateur le tonton)

- Une affreeeeeuse chemise blanche en satin avec des notes de musique brodées sur un immense col claudine, par une tante. Le pire c'est quand tu dois la remettre pour le repas de famille pour éviter les vexations  

- Une espèce de mini fontaine méga kitsh, avec fausses fleurs en plastocs incorporéees, très classe  




Maintenant je fais des listes


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

[mode esprit de Noël on] c'est pas le cadeau qui compte, mais l'intention [mode esprit de Noël off]

 

Maintenant, il est vraiement que certain manquent cruellement d'imagination... :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah surtout quand ça donne l'impression d'avoir été acheté y'a 2 heures, entre les tomates et la boite de paté, au supermarché du coin.


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> urtout quand ça donne l'impression d'avoir été acheté y'a 2 heures, entre *les tomates et la boite de paté*, au supermarché du coin


estime toi heureuse, tu aurais pu finir avec des cornichons :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Le pire, mais aussi le plus marrant :

Du temps où je travaillais encore chez lui, l'un de mes anciens employeurs, spécialisé dans la vente de matériels pour garages, a offert comme cadeau de noël une trousse à outils bien remplie à chacun de mes collègues et à moi-même.

Mais en fait il s'agissait essentiellement d'invendus, et les différentes clés dont il nous a gratifié étaient quasiment inutilisables, parce qu'elles avaient des dimensions ou des formes peu répandues (ce qui expliquait d'ailleurs pourquoi elles lui étaient restées sur les bras) !


----------



## Dupont François (24 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> En ces périodes de fêtes, de "aaah je sais pas....quel est le PIRE cadeau que vous ayez reçu?.....




Moi, c'est il y déja de nombreuses années : j'avais arrété de fumer la pipe et, ma Belle Mère m'a offert ...... une pipe neuve ! donc je me suis remis à fumer ! ....... Pendant 2 ou 3 ans et après, j'ai arrété définitivement depuis au moins 30 ans . 

A+


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Votre pire cadeau de Noël reçu


Un chamois baromètre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Dupont François a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est il y déja de nombreuses années : j'avais arrété de fumer la pipe et, ma Belle Mère m'a offert ...... une pipe neuve ! donc je me suis remis à fumer ! ....... Pendant 2 ou 3 ans et après, j'ai arrété définitivement depuis au moins 30 ans .
> 
> A+



j'espère que tu n'as pas fait de même avec ta Belle Mère


----------



## Dupont François (24 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu n'as pas fait de même avec ta Belle Mère



Ba non bien sur mais, je l'offre en cadeau de Nöel a qui en veut (elle n'a que 85 ans) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> estime toi heureuse, tu aurais pu finir avec des cornichons :rateau:



Ben, vu qu'elle est là, c'est que qui lui est arrivé, finalement :rateau: :sick:


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Ma copine a eu une couette pour ses 17 ans je crois, elle a feint la joie, ils ont feint d'y croire. :mouais:  

Elle a eu aussi un plateau télé à roulettes....  :mouais: :love: 

Et depuis que je suis avec elle, j'ai pu être témoin de ce mauvais goût, puisqu'elle a eu droit à des chaussons roses chauffants :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: Une poche en silicone qu'on devait mettre dans le micro-onde puis qu'on devait glisser dans les chaussons :hein: 

Bizarrement, 2 jours après, ils ont disparu.... et la chose la plus dingue, c'est que c'est même pas moi, ça reste un mystère mais je trouve que c'était particulièrement bienvenue


----------



## chokobelle (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Une poche en silicone qu'on devait mettre dans le micro-onde puis qu'on devait glisser dans les chaussons :hein:



Et moi qui me croyait mal lottie avec ma fontaine


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

Une robe de chambre:rose: ...
Je ne sais pas ce qui est passé par la tête de ma *Grand-Mère*... 
Euh je vous fais confiance on ébruite pas sa , hein?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Une robe de chambre:rose: ...
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est passé par la tête de ma *Grand-Mère*...



Si je peux faire une remarque, j'ai l'impression que même le "pire" cadeau de Noël représente encore quelque chose de très positif.

Depuis que je peux subvenir moi-même à mes besoins, les cadeaux de Noël que je reçois m'embarrassent plutôt. Parce que je les trouve nuls ou inutiles. Parce que ce qui me fait plaisir ou ce dont j'ai besoin, je l'ai déjà, ou bien on ne peut pas me l'offrir.

Mais je suis content, parce que ces cadeaux n'arrivent pas seuls. Ils viennent le plus souvent avec la volonté de me faire plaisir, de me dire sans mot qu'on a pensé à moi. Alors, ces cadeaux ont fini par s'entasser à la cave et au fond des placards. Mais la bise ou la poignée de main qui les accompagnaient sont restés au fond de mon coeur.

Ces cadeaux que nous avons reçus ne nous ont visiblement pas plu. Mais, comme on dit, c'est l'intention qui compte.


Ce qui est passé par la tête de ta grand-mère ?... Warflo, je pense que tu dois savoir ce que c'est...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ces cadeaux que nous avons reçus ne nous ont visiblement pas plu. Mais, comme on dit, c'est l'intention qui compte.




L'intention de nuire oui !


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est passé par la tête de ta grand-mère ?... Warflo, je pense que tu dois savoir ce que c'est...


Oui , je crois.
Mais c'est toujours embarassant les "sa te plait" , les "tu la mets" , alors que nous , c'est pas le materiel qui nous a fait plaisir , c'est d'où sa venait.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'intention de nuire oui !


A lire tous les cadeaux cités dans ton post, je pense plutôt qu'il y a eu méprise sur les intensions, justement. Personnellement, ça m'aurait touché de recevoir ça. Et ça aurait peut-être terminé au placard le lendemain, ça n'empêche pas.

Les gens ne sont pas à notre place dans notre tête, et ils sont généralement maladroits, surtout quand l'affectif s'en mêle (là, je parle pour la famille et les proches).


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Nan ils sont méchants !


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Oui , je crois.
> Mais c'est toujours embarassant les "sa te plait" , les "tu la mets" , alors que nous , c'est pas le materiel qui nous a fait plaisir , c'est d'où sa venait.


Je vois ce que tu veux dire. Ma mère est comme ça avec moi. Même encore maintenant, et pourtant j'ai quarante ans... et elle n'est pas prête de s'arrêter  .


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

Et ben j'éspére juste que , quand j'aurai ton respectable age , ma mère ne saurat plus comme sa   !...


----------



## Bilbo (25 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et ben j'éspére juste que , quand j'aurai ton respectable age , ma mère ne saurat plus comme sa   !...


Pourquoi veux-tu qu'elle meure si jeune ? 

C'est où déjà ? Ah oui ... là ... je suis déjà sorti.

À+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

S'il y a une personne que vous détestez, faites-lui un cadeau. Si, si ! Mais choisissez un truc qu'elle va détester.


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2005)

plaisiiiiiiir d'offrir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> plaisiiiiiiir d'offrir...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Novembre 2005)

C'est vraiment le pire des cadeaux ! Aïe, visez la taille de la boîte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

Et encore, ça n'est que le premier colis ... Le plus petit, celui qui contient juste le mode d'emploi et le tube de vaseline !


----------



## madlen (25 Novembre 2005)

Un pull importable...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, ça n'est que le premier colis ... Le plus petit, celui qui contient juste le mode d'emploi et le tube de vaseline !



Là, on s'enfonce de plus en plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

Mon pire cadeau? ... Une rupture juste au moment des fêtes, l'année dernière!!!!! Gros con de père Noël!!!!!   
Cette année ; j'aimerais bien avoir la gale... Comme ça, au moins, je saurais pourquoi ça me démange...


----------



## duracel (25 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai toujours reçu que des beaux cadeaux qui m'ont fait plaisir.
Et toc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Le pire cadeau qu'on pourrait me faire : un PC.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai toujours reçu que des beaux cadeaux qui m'ont fait plaisir.
> Et toc.



Ca ne durera pas!!!  La roue finit toujours par tourner et broyer les illusions...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

c'etait pas pour noel mais pour mon annif il y a quelques années :

un sublime .......paillasson !!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 





merci mamancherie !!!!!


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas pour noel mais pour mon annif il y a quelques années :
> 
> un sublime .......paillasson !!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




à mon dernier anniv, dans le meme genre, j'ai eu le droit à un chat.... 

ça n'a pas été facile mais j'ai enfin reussi à m'en debarrasser.

je l'ai revendu à un restaurant asiatique, il comptaient en faire des nems


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas pour noel mais pour mon annif il y a quelques années :
> 
> un sublime .......paillasson !!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...



Et il y avait écrit "Bienvenue" dessus ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> estime toi heureuse, tu aurais pu finir avec des cornichons :rateau:



Tiens, toi t'as bien retenu la leçon tu es un garçon sérieux, c'est bien 

Quand un vilain monsieur à la mine patibulaire, en scooter s'arrête pour te dire bonjour dans la rue tu files comme l'éclair sans te retourner


----------



## sofiping (25 Novembre 2005)

Une crême AntiRides ...  :mouais:  .... no comment !!!


----------



## hunjord (25 Novembre 2005)

Moi, le truc le plus craignos, c'est il y a deux ans (j'avais 26 ans).....je vous raconte:
"Donc une belle soirée de réveillon et tout...bien bouffé, bien bu, pis les cadeaux...évidement les gosses heureux, les parents avec le sourrire, le tableau traditionel en somme, pis moi, j'ai bien recu deux ou trois bricoles, mais pas grand chose, bah c'est comme ca j'me dis, tant pis..pis pof, ma mère vient me voir et me dit, Fils ton cadeau est dans le coffre du break...., Ok, je fonce vers la bagnole, ouvre le coffre et découvre...
_Une machine à laver_".:afraid:
Ma mère venait de m'offir le pire cadeau, je devais désormais faire mon linge et ne plus lui amener le WE....:rateau:, j'ai bien réussi à y réchapper pendant 8 ans...., autre chose étonnante, au bout de 2 ans, j'ai toujours du mal....heureusement que j'ai une chérie qui peut m'aider à dompter cet engin qui semble sorti d'ailleurs à mon sens...


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Des vêtements moches, mais heureusement, c'était il y a longtemps !


----------



## -greg- (25 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le truc le plus craignos, c'est il y a deux ans (j'avais 26 ans).....je vous raconte:
> "Donc une belle soirée de réveillon et tout...bien bouffé, bien bu, pis les cadeaux...évidement les gosses heureux, les parents avec le sourrire, le tableau traditionel en somme, pis moi, j'ai bien recu deux ou trois bricoles, mais pas grand chose, bah c'est comme ca j'me dis, tant pis..pis pof, ma mère vient me voir et me dit, Fils ton cadeau est dans le coffre du break...., Ok, je fonce vers la bagnole, ouvre le coffre et découvre...
> _Une machine à laver_".:afraid:
> Ma mère venait de m'offir le pire cadeau, je devais désormais faire mon linge et ne plus lui amener le WE....:rateau:, j'ai bien réussi à y réchapper pendant 8 ans...., autre chose étonnante, au bout de 2 ans, j'ai toujours du mal....heureusement que j'ai une chérie qui peut m'aider à dompter cet engin qui semble sorti d'ailleurs à mon sens...




peut etre cette année un fer a repasser ou mieu une centrale vapeur


----------



## hunjord (25 Novembre 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> peut etre cette année un fer a repasser ou mieu une centrale vapeur


Nan...A déjà, ce deuxième appareil que je ne comprend pas comment ca marche non plus:afraid:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Par contre j'aurais besoin d'un aspirateur et d'une machine à laver !...


----------



## -greg- (25 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Nan...A déjà, ce deuxième appareil que je ne comprend pas comment ca marche non plus:afraid:




demande une femme de menage pour ce noel, comme ca elle lavera et repasserra et pourra tout nettoyer


----------



## hunjord (25 Novembre 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> demande une femme de menage pour ce noel, comme ca elle lavera et repasserra et pourra tout nettoyer


 J'avoue que le linge je déteste, mais pour le reste, j'fais la bouffe, le ménage, la vaiss', ma moitié n'a pas à se plaindre de l'homme moderne que je suis 
J'ai juste une lacune....personne n'est parfait....:rateau:
Plus sérieusement, un cadeau bien pourri pour noel.


----------



## -greg- (25 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, un cadeau bien pourri pour noel.



pour moi non merci   
:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quand un vilain monsieur à la mine patibulaire, en scooter s'arrête pour te dire bonjour dans la rue tu files comme l'éclair sans te retourner


:afraid: :afraid: :rose:

j'me disais bien avoir reconnu cette tête... c'était vraiment toi? :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Des vêtements moches, mais heureusement, c'était il y a longtemps !



C'était ceux que t'avais à l'Apple Expo?  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :rose:
> 
> j'me disais bien avoir reconnu cette tête... c'était vraiment toi? :rose:




Cool, tu me reconnais et tu te sauves en courant!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

boaf, le pire c'était un Ipod 10go alors que je venais de m'acheter (dans la semaine) mon 40 go!


----------



## valoriel (25 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Taho! a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il a dit moche, pas affreux   



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Cool, tu me reconnais et tu te sauves en courant!!!!


T'étais mal rasé


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2005)

mais en fait ça faisait quand même super plaisir, surtout venant d'un PCiste forcenné, qui depuis a acheté un alu-book 15" (il faut dire que c'est surtout un fanatique de l'unix)...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit moche, pas affreux
> 
> 
> T'étais mal rasé



Plutôt moins que d'habitude... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'était ceux que t'avais à l'Apple Expo?  :rateau:


Non, je n'ai acheté ni t-shirt MacBide, ni t-shirt MacQuatreEver


----------



## Warflo (25 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> boaf, le pire c'était un Ipod 10go alors que je venais de m'acheter (dans la semaine) mon 40 go!


J'aimerais bien recevoir un iPod pour noel...


----------



## hunjord (25 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien recevoir un iPod pour noel...


Avec un peu de chance et aussi grace à ca
Moi, je ne sais pas si je vais attendre Noël....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le truc le plus craignos, c'est il y a deux ans (j'avais 26 ans).....je vous raconte:




....machine fait greve (partie reporté) donc je laisse ici mon message sublimaux

je compatis !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ....machine fait greve (partie reporté) donc je laisse ici mon message sublimaux
> 
> je compatis !!!!!!



On comprend jamais ce que t'écris ça limite vachement l'interet du truc...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour le moment RAS...mais je ne l'ai pas encore tous eu :mouais:  tout reste à craindre....


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Un set de 6 tasses à café. Pi comme d'autres m'avaient offert aussi des set de tasses à cafés, bien évidemment totalement différent, j'ai chez moi 24 tasses à café cumulés sur plusieurs années. J'vais bientôt ouvrir un bistrot, enfin, un bar à café...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi ? une bière alors que tout le monde sait que ça se vend par six


----------



## iNano (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'était il y a quelques années... Ma grand-mère, que j'adore n'en doutez pas, m'a offert.... Tadadam : Des yaourts natures ! 
C'était à l'adolescence, j'avais commencé à prendre du poids (puberté, quand tu nous tiens... :rose: ) et elle n'aime pas les gens qui ont du surpoids... C'était sa façon de me le dire ! Qui plus est, c'était des yaourts bien acides, bien dégueus.... Et avec, j'ai eu des chaussettes ; vous savez, les lots de 10 paires que vous lavez une fois et qui ne sont plus mettables ! 
Bref, elle s'est bien rattrapée depuis... mais j'avoue que cette année là, je fut déçue... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Une chaude pisse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une chaude pisse...



Remarque, s'il était bien fait, tu peux toujours concentrer tes souvenirs sur l'emballage du cadeau !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi c'est cette année mon pire cadeau.

J'ai reçu mon ERECTOR 2000, sous pli discret comme prévu.

Mais y avait pas de pile.


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est cette année mon pire cadeau.
> 
> J'ai reçu mon ERECTOR 2000, sous pli discret comme prévu.
> 
> Mais y avait pas de pile.


 
Ca doit être le même fabricant que mon vélo. Les 'culés !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Le pire cadeau que ma mère va recevoir : Un 486sx25 8mo Ram 170mo DD... Mais c'est pas moi qu'ai insisté...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est cette année mon pire cadeau.
> 
> J'ai reçu mon ERECTOR 2000, sous pli discret comme prévu.
> 
> Mais y avait pas de pile.



'tain ! Ça, c'est du sexe à piles !


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Une chaude pisse...



Il fallait lui mettre son smoking avant de dire bonjour à la Dame.. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

T'as des infos qu'on à pas ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2005)

Ma grand mère n'avait pas toute sa tête à la fin de sa vie.
Nous commencions à être grand et elle préfera nous offrir de l'argent à mes frères et à moi.
Mon jeune frère en premier : elle lui donna 50 francs !
A mon tour je m'approche de ma grand mère qui me glisse dans l'oreille : "Toi tu es plus grand, je te donne plus, mais ne le dit pas à ton frère..."
Elle me donna 6 francs.:mouais:
Elle avait confondu les anciens et les nouveaux francs.


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Décembre 2005)

ç'a t'apprendras à compter sur l'argent des autres, profiteur...!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le 45tours de Germaine Jackson et Piaza Dora :sick:
> " And when the rain begin to fall " :afraid:


Je le veux


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Canard Vibreur Masseur 

Un joli canard rose qui relaxe et détend ! Il est entouré d'une collerette noire. Waterproof et piles incluses*, il offre des moments de pur plaisir. (*2 piles )Habillé par une grande créatrice surtout en dessous féminins....

Vous trouvez que c'est un cadeau?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

perso oui, mais pas forcément besoin  de l'utiliser seule  






*


----------



## chokobelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Vous trouvez que c'est un cadeau?



Ca dépend qui est-ce qui offre


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'était il y a  2 an,s quand j'avais dix sept ans, un survêtement de ma grand mère, en matière synthétique super billante , en taille 14 ans   . 

Pour un gars qui c'est jamais habiller  en jogging, un survet trois fois trop petit et super moche, direction la poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour un gars qui c'est jamais habiller  en jogging, un survet trois fois trop petit et super moche, direction la poubelle



Quoi ? Pendant que tant de petits somaliens meurent de froid ?


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Ca dépend qui est-ce qui offre



Il est en vente dans une grande boutique parisienne....






> perso oui, mais pas forcément besoin de l'utiliser seule
> +41 21 692 43 43



C'est pour le bain et le num est incomplet....si tu veux de la moutarde de Meaux


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

il est parfaitement complet


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Pendant que tant de petits somaliens meurent de froid ?


 
Oui oui.  

J'aurai préféré avoir le canard de DORY, avec la fille qui va avec .. :rose: 

** Je déconne **


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Canard Vibreur Masseur
> 
> Un joli canard rose qui relaxe et détend ! Il est entouré d'une collerette noire. Waterproof et piles incluses*, il offre des moments de pur plaisir. (*2 piles )Habillé par une grande créatrice surtout en dessous féminins....
> 
> Vous trouvez que c'est un cadeau?




J'en avait entendu parler...j'ai pas d'avis là dessus..mais je me demande vraiment si c vraiment efficace....
ça fait assez kitsch sur la baignoire....non?


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'en avait entendu parler...j'ai pas d'avis là dessus..mais je me demande vraiment si c vraiment efficace....
> ça fait assez kitsch sur la baignoire....non?


 

C'est sensé être sous marin, donc après la couleur qu'il a et la moumoutte ^^


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

C'est un jouet de bain pour femme il en existe en bleu pour les hommes et ce n'est pas une ''moumoutte" juste un boa crée par Chantal Thomass ..pour faire joujou comme les enfants ...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'en avait entendu parler...j'ai pas d'avis là dessus..mais je me demande vraiment si c vraiment efficace....
> ça fait assez kitsch sur la baignoire....non?



emmène le à la piscne :rateau: :rose:


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jouet de bain pour femme il en existe en bleu pour les hommes et ce n'est pas une ''moumoutte" juste un boa crée par Chantal Thomass ..pour faire joujou comme les enfants ...


 
J'ose imaginer un canard bleu, pour m'accompagner au bain


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur mac et je m'appelle enfant. à bientot.


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis nouveau sur mac et je m'appelle enfant. à bientot.


Tu n'es pas à ton RV? 
:mouais:


----------



## chokobelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il est en vente dans une grande boutique parisienne....



Ca me dit pas qui est ce qui offre


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dit pas qui est ce qui offre



Une blague faite à quelqu'une....toute une équipe et il n'y avait pas que le canard.....
L'idée saugrenue ne vient pas de moi mais il y a des gens dont SM serait leur ROi..


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas à ton RV?
> :mouais:


le bus 5 arrive pile devant chez moi


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> emmène le à la piscne :rateau: :rose:



MDR ça ferait fureur!!!  
Y en a pas en forme d'ange?


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> Y en a pas en forme d'ange?


Je te dirais ça demain.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

flup flup flup (bruit d'ailes)


----------



## Freelancer (27 Décembre 2005)

deux places pour Johnny Halliday à Bercy en octobre 2006 
Quoique ça me laisse presque un an pour me trouver un tshirt avec un aigle ou une tête de loup


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> flup flup flup (bruit d'ailes)




Clac clac...

Bruit de culasse...


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> deux places pour Johnny Halliday à Bercy en octobre 2006
> Quoique ça me laisse presque un an pour me trouver un tshirt avec un aigle ou une tête de loup



Ici tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Une brosse à dent électrique pour bébé en forme de chaton noir et blanc du magasin La Chaise Longue, offert par mon ex petite amie (m'en fout je lui ai offert un caleçon blanc homme taille XL où j'ai fait des petits dessins dessus.)    :love:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Une brosse à dent électrique pour bébé en forme de chaton noir et blanc du magasin La Chaise Longue, offert par mon ex petite amie (m'en fout je lui ai offert un caleçon blanc homme taille XL où j'ai fait des petits dessins dessus.)    :love:



Vous ne vous faites pas d'cadeau dit donc!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Ben si ... Justement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> deux places pour Johnny Halliday à Bercy en octobre 2006
> Quoique ça me laisse presque un an pour me trouver un tshirt avec un aigle ou une tête de loup


tu poura les revendre au marché noir juste avant le concert !


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2005)

LeSqual et moi avons reçu un nécessaire de couture de la part de ma mère :hein: Maintenant, plus d'excuse, je pourrai plus lui amener mes habits à raccommoder


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

mouahahahahahhahhaha


bien fait


ça vous apprendra la sexualité aux couteaux


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

Aux infos ils ont parlé des sites de revente des cadeaux reçus à Noël!!!  
MDR le 25 décembre au soir les internautes commencent déjà à revendre se qu'ils viennent juste de reçevoir!!!  Le pire c'est la journée du 26 où là ça explose !!!:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> deux places pour Johnny Halliday à Bercy en octobre 2006
> Quoique ça me laisse presque un an pour me trouver un tshirt avec un aigle ou une tête de loup



Ca va être un brin plus complexe de te bricoler une tête de noeud pour pouvoir te fondre dans la masse...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Une belle cagoule noire...

Le seul problème c'est que Maman avait brodé mon nom dessus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Aaaaaaaah... L'amour d'une mère...:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Et oui...


----------



## Wind31 (28 Décembre 2005)

et il y a des fois où ça tiens plus du gout de chiotte que de la bonne intention...

genre mon frère qui reçoit d'une belle-tante, une lampe de chevet représentant marie le petit j"sus dans les bras et sur la tete une ampoule + abajour... 

peut etre était-ce pour l'éclairer sur le chemin de dieu.... mdrrr


----------



## joubichou (28 Décembre 2005)

un cahier de devoirs de vacances (si c'est vrai) je lai foutu au feu le soir même


----------



## Penthotal (28 Décembre 2005)

Une poupée à Kaboul qui dit "maman" quand elle explose.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Une poupée à Kaboul qui dit "maman" quand elle explose.


 
Pas mal celle là...

 

Mais c'était pas vraiment des jouets, c'était des trucs de couleurs vives, pour attirer les enfants...

Savaient s'amuser les russes.:hein:


----------



## Penthotal (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal celle là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai l'accord de ce connard
 ça me rassure sur l' efficacité  ENCORE de taper une touche !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'accord de ce connard
> ça me rassure sur l' efficacité ENCORE de taper une touche !


 
Ici, comme dans la vraie vie, tu devrais surtout éviter de me traiter de connard.

J'aime pas.


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici, comme dans la vraie vie, tu devrais surtout éviter de me traiter de connard.
> 
> J'aime pas.



Vu d'ici, c'est assez marrant.
On attend la suite avec impatience.


----------



## Penthotal (28 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais quoi ?
je m' excuse
Dans ma bouche conard est plutot sympathique. Tu ne vomis pas sur les m$eme
Remarques , j'approuves ta manière giclantes, tu ....
es le seul 
Mais tu ne peux guere 
remarque que j'ai mis guère...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi ?
> je m' excuse.



Shit. Ca a fait long feu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Shit. Ca a fait long feu.


Attend.... Je tente de rallumer la chaudière : 
Sonny connard!  C'est qu'il a le teston près du bonnet par moments...


----------



## Penthotal (28 Décembre 2005)

Connnad landru
peu importe la Chaudière
a part couiner sur le chauffage vous faites quoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Connnad landru
> peu importe la Chaudière
> a part couiner sur le chauffage vous faites quoi ?



Ouatezeufeuque?


----------



## Penthotal (28 Décembre 2005)

No feuque


----------



## Freelancer (28 Décembre 2005)

c'est un bot ou quoi? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Me faites chier.

3 grammes, et me faites chier quand même.

Mauvais signe.

Trés mauvais signe.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

3 je te crois pas une seconde


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

T'as raison, j'aurais 3 gr je rigolerais.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

*Votre pire cadeau de Noël reçu* ?

Mon ex belle-mère


----------



## mfy2a (29 Décembre 2005)

*2* trepied pour appareil photo (1 ça aurai suffit), et le pire c'est que les 2 (qui sont les meme) viennent de la meme personne (ma mere n'est pas encore habitué au commande sur le net )
enfin j'v surrement revendre mon cadeau de noel, il parait que c'est la mode


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

un pack de gel douche de chez ushuyaya.

mémé perd la boulle. mais on l'aime pour ca aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Attend.... Je tente de rallumer la chaudière :
> Sonny connard!  C'est qu'il a le teston près du bonnet par moments...


 

C'est pourtant vrai que j'ai le teston pret du bonnet...

Et puis le bonnet, on s'y connait hein patoch...


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis le bonnet, on s'y connait



Seulement si c'est du bo, du bon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si c'est du bo, du bon...



En l'ocurence, il s'agit plutot de du Co, du Con , du Bonnet... Un touriste qui a mal tourné, chez nous...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En l'ocurence, il s'agit plutot de du Co, du Con , du Bonnet... Un touriste qui a mal tourné, chez nous...


 
Arff...

Tout le monde devrait connaitre ça bordel !!!

Bonnet le jour, cagoule la nuit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arff...
> 
> Tout le monde devrait connaitre ça bordel !!!
> 
> Bonnet le jour, cagoule la nuit !



Je me souviens d'un grafitti sur les murs d'Ajaccio : "Nous n'avons pas besoin de Bonnet, nous avons des cagoules..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si c'est du bo, du bon...




 pffffttttt ... Saint zano, priez pour nous !


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

pire cadeau de noel recu : une serviette de bain... enfin... 2...
la premiere, j ai rien dit... mais la seconde fois (facile, cetait le we dernier...), encore une, qui vient de la meme personne...
alors, la, faut croire que prendre une douche tous les jours ca suffit pas !!! Bon, ben voila, je l'ai mal pris, et cette personne va en chier pour ses futurs cadeaux aussi


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arff...
> 
> Tout le monde devrait connaitre ça bordel !!!



Bah, tu sais, les infos en provenance des Dom Tom ne nous parviennent pas forcément.

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu sais, les infos en provenance des Dom Tom ne nous parviennent pas forcément.
> 
> :rateau:



Ceci est un coup bas qui ne fait pas honneur à l'esprit chavaleresque Français, Monsieur


----------



## bugman (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Votre pire cadeau de Noël reçu* ?
> 
> Mon ex belle-mère



Ah ! Toi aussi tu es sorti avec mon ex ? 


Sinon, mon pire cadeau de noel, c'est surement le dernier bulletin de ma fille !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Cette année, j'ai eu un sonnyboy en caoutchouc :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

... Et tu en es content? ... :mouais:


----------



## Php21 (29 Décembre 2005)

Ben !!! ? Rien à la réflexion


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

il est tout mou de partout... sauf a un endroit bien connu de tous 
dangereux dans les mains des enfants quand meme (je parle bien du Sonny en caoutchouc, hein !! )


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un coup bas qui ne fait pas honneur à l'esprit chavaleresque Français, Monsieur



"Il se peut que tu aimes l'esprit chevaleresque français, mais l'esprit chevaleresque français te dit merde." in Marius, M. Pagnol. 

Quoi, c'était la marine? M'en fous, je travaille pas chez Comex moi.

 :rateau:


----------



## Php21 (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est bien !!! 
Dit-il une clope au bec !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "Il se peut que tu aimes l'esprit chevaleresque français, mais l'esprit chevaleresque français te dit merde." in Marius, M. Pagnol.
> 
> Quoi, c'était la marine? M'en fous, je travaille pas chez Comex moi.
> 
> :rateau:




... Hmpfff... Je sens très bien qu'au travers de tes sous entendus vaseux tu vises cette SNCM qui m'a élevé et nourri au pastis détaxé... :mouais:

... Et pour aussi citer du Pagnol : "La délicatesse, c'est le contraire de la Nobodysterie"


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Hmpfff... Je sens très bien qu'au travers de tes sous entendus vaseux tu vises cette SNCM qui m'a élevé et nourri au pastis détaxé... :mouais:


 
Avec Véolia transport tout va aller mieux...

TOut le monde sait que vivendi c'est une bonne boite !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avec Véolia transport tout va aller mieux...
> 
> TOut le monde sait que vivendi c'est une bonne boite !!!!



I.N.D.U.B.I.T.A.B.L.E.M.E.N.T...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> I.N.D.U.B.I.T.A.B.L.E.M.E.N.T...



J'aime ce mot...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

j'ai eu une de ces chiasses à fertiliser l'sahel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Fais vite un don!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et tu en es content? ... :mouais:



Ben ... regarde mieux le titre du thread 

Au fait, tu sais pas ou je pourrais trouver un PATOCHMAN en peluche ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu sais pas ou je pourrais trouver un PATOCHMAN en peluche ? :rateau:


Non... A l'instar de Madame de Chateaubriand, mère n'avait pas coutume de conserver ses fausses-couches...


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... A l'instar de Madame de Chateaubriand, mère n'avait pas coutume de conserver ses fausses-couches...



C'est pas le cas de tous ceux qui fréquentent le forum.

 :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... A l'instar de Madame de Chateaubriand, mère n'avait pas coutume de conserver ses fausses-couches...






Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Une fausse katelijn


----------



## katelijn (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une fausse katelijn



J'ose ne pas comprendre


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est parce qu'il en tient une vraie, lui


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... A l'instar de Madame de Chateaubriand, mère n'avait pas coutume de conserver ses fausses-couches...



Tant pis, remercie la quand même pour moi de t'avoir conservé, toi, sans quoi tu manquerais.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'il en tient une vraie, lui


Je serais pas contre


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

un p... d'aquarium... (avec tous le matos : déco, sable et pompe...)  le cadeau empoisonné par excellence..rien que de lire la notice d'entretien c'est à vous dégouter d'en avoir un... je l'ai monté ... sans eau avec de faux poissons ... plus d'entretien


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Mais c'est bien : langoustes, truites, hommards, putain t'es con ????


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien : langoustes, truites, hommards, putain t'es con ????


 
Nan mais les langoustes, les hommards, c'est pas fait pour être élevé, c'est fait pour être bouffé. Ca va pas bien toi non !!


----------



## Galatée (29 Décembre 2005)

Mon copain ayant eu la bonne idée de dire en rigolant qu'on aurait pas de bébé tant que j'aurais des peluches, mon frère et sa copine ayant pas tout à fait compris la blague m'ont offert un immonde ours en peluche d'environ 80 - 90 cm de hauteur, avec un noeud rose autour du cou (attention charmante quand même, la copine de mon frère l'avait cousu exprès) et un plus petit ours dans les bras. Ils m'ont offert ça à Noël de l'année dernière, et n'ayant pas de placard assez grand pour cacher ce p..... d'ours dans mon ancien appart, il trônait au milieu du salon. La honte à 19 ans quand tu invites des potes, même s'ils ne sont pas cons (les potes), ça les faisait bien rigoler.
Heureusement j'ai déménagé en juin, et depuis, mon ami l'ours dort dans un placard (en fait, c'est pour les placards que j'ai choisi mon nouvel appart !).
Et pour ne pas leur faire de peine, je ne le vendrais jamais. Faich... de faire attention à la sensibilité des gens, surtout quand eux n'ont pas hésité à te faire un cadeau pourri ! (heureusement qu'ils m'ont offert autre chose avec l'ours, quand même).

Et cette année, une tasse et une soucoupe des parents de la copine de mon frère. La tasse est pas mal, mais elle ne va pas avec la soucoupe (qui est en forme de feuille de vigne effet rouillé). Mais c'était sympa de leur part de me faire un cadeau !


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> si t'as d'la place tu peux même mettre une morue :rateau:




je préfère éviter les problèmes avec ma copine : pas de morue à la maison!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> je préfère éviter les problèmes avec ma copine : pas de morue à la maison!



Ben alors, tu met un maquereau, avec la morue ! Comme ça, ta copine est rassurée


----------



## chokobelle (29 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, tu met un maquereau, avec la morue ! Comme ça, ta copine est rassurée



Tu peux même rajouter un thon, histoire de la valoriser


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

c'est plus un aquarium qu'on aurait du m'offrir c'est une piscine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

Carpe diem :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais les langoustes, les hommards, c'est pas fait pour être élevé, c'est fait pour être bouffé. Ca va pas bien toi non !!


Pour les bouffer, il faut commencer par les élever... regarde les enfants...


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Mon copain ayant eu la bonne idée de dire en rigolant qu'on aurait pas de bébé tant que j'aurais des peluches, mon frère et sa copine ayant pas tout à fait compris la blague m'ont offert un immonde ours en peluche d'environ 80 - 90 cm de hauteur, avec un noeud rose autour du cou (attention charmante quand même, la copine de mon frère l'avait cousu exprès) et un plus petit ours dans les bras. Ils m'ont offert ça à Noël de l'année dernière, et n'ayant pas de placard assez grand pour cacher ce p..... d'ours dans mon ancien appart, il trônait au milieu du salon. La honte à 19 ans quand tu invites des potes, même s'ils ne sont pas cons (les potes), ça les faisait bien rigoler.
> Heureusement j'ai déménagé en juin, et depuis, mon ami l'ours dort dans un placard (en fait, c'est pour les placards que j'ai choisi mon nouvel appart !).
> Et pour ne pas leur faire de peine, je ne le vendrais jamais. Faich... de faire attention à la sensibilité des gens, surtout quand eux n'ont pas hésité à te faire un cadeau pourri ! (heureusement qu'ils m'ont offert autre chose avec l'ours, quand même).
> 
> Et cette année, une tasse et une soucoupe des parents de la copine de mon frère. La tasse est pas mal, mais elle ne va pas avec la soucoupe (qui est en forme de feuille de vigne effet rouillé). Mais c'était sympa de leur part de me faire un cadeau !




Je te trouve bien mal à propos, d'après ce que tu nous dit, ton problème c'est plutôt ton copain et sa famille...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

une pipe faite avec les dents 


heureusement il y a très longtemps


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

tu n'y as quand même pas laissé des bouts j'espère...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

.

Une bouteille de vin vieille de 20 ans offerte par une voisine très agée  ........ du vin de table!  .... super acide et imbuvable!
Le lendemain ... a sa question de savoir si le vin m'avait plû je n'ai pû que la remercier chaleureusement et souhaiter secrètement qu'elle n'en aie pas ... une cave entière!!  :afraid: 

 :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Décembre 2005)

il fallait l'obliger à la boire...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il fallait l'obliger à la boire...


Je ne suis pas pour l'euthanasie ....


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2005)

Des boules (venues de je ne sais quelle plante) indiennes qui remplacent soit disant la poudre à laver le linge :bebe:  






Marche très bien sur le linge propre mais pas sur les taches de bourgogne, offert par la cousine macrobio (oh tiens bizarre  )

un lien pour les curieux


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Des boules (venues de je ne sais quelle plante) indiennes qui remplacent soit disant la poudre à laver le linge :bebe:
> Marche très bien sur le linge propre mais pas sur les taches de bourgogne, offert par la cousine macrobio (oh tiens bizarre  )
> un lien pour les curieux


P'tain ça fait peur!! ... le linge doit forcément devenir tout blanc en voyant arriver ce truc sur lui!!! ... :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain c'est le linge qui doit devenir tout vert en voyant arriver ce truc sur lui!!! ...
> .


Nous avons une autre copine macrobio (je respecte les races en voie d'extinction  :rateau:  ) on va lui refiler ça en cadeau de noël elle va être super contente :bebe:


----------



## Nobody (30 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Des boules (venues de je ne sais quelle plante) indiennes qui remplacent soit disant la poudre à laver le linge   un lien pour les curieux



J'adore "La noix de lavage laisse un parfum neutre sans odeur, même si elle est odorante à l&#8217;état sec."

Cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'est :
une peluche de souris orange
une ceinture

...


----------



## mog (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour mon compte, j'ai eu droit à un pull tricoté main de Mickey jouant au golf 
C'était parfait pour les débuts de feu dans ma cheminée !


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'adore "La noix de lavage laisse un parfum neutre sans odeur, même si elle est odorante à l?état sec."
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur.



parfum neutre 
et parfum sans odeur   ah !!! les écolos difficiles de les suivre parfois:rose:


----------



## -greg- (30 Décembre 2005)

moi le mieu c'est qd meme une serviette de toilette d'environ 50*30 d'un gout ......


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

Une bouillotte.


----------



## Galatée (31 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve bien mal à propos, d'après ce que tu nous dit, ton problème c'est plutôt ton copain et sa famille...



Je pense que tu as mal lu, mon problème c'était le cadeau que m'a fait MON FRÈRE suite à une blague.
Et ce n'est pas non plus la famille de mon copain, mais LA FAMILLE DE MA BELLE-SOEUR.
Bah alors, faut faire attention quand on lit !


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un pack de gel douche de chez ushuyaya.


Plains-toi ! Sur les 4 oncles et tantes que j'ai vu, trois m'ont offert un ensemble adidas (trousse de toilette/déo/gel douche/eau de toilette). On finit par se poser des questions :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plains-toi ! Sur les 4 oncles et tantes que j'ai vu, trois m'ont offert un ensemble adidas (trousse de toilette/déo/gel douche/eau de toilette). On finit par se poser des questions :mouais:


Je ne voudrais pas me mêler de tes affaires de famille mais si tous t'ont offert un nécessaire de toilette c'est que ...... hum!     

:love: :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas me mêler de tes affaires de famille mais si tous t'ont offert un nécessaire de toilette c'est que ...... hum!
> 
> :love: :love:


Et le pire c'est qu'on ne se voit jamais. Alors s'ils s'en rendent compte à 800 km... :sick:


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2005)

je ne vois qu'une explication, tu portes des adidas depuis tout petit :bebe:


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois qu'une explication, tu portes des adidas depuis tout petit :bebe:


Non plus : quand j'avais envie mes parents voulaient pas, maintenant que c'est moi qui doit les payer c'est moi qui veut plus


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non plus : quand j'avais envie mes parents voulaient pas, maintenant que c'est moi qui doit les payer c'est moi qui veut plus


Y a plus qu'une explication ... le nécessaire était en solde et en achat groupé il ne coutait plus rien  

:love: :love:


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2005)

OU alors maman a donné le tuyau à toute la famille    (proper combo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non plus : quand j'avais envie mes parents voulaient pas, maintenant que c'est moi qui doit les payer c'est moi qui veut plus



Et après, les mauvaises langues prétendront que c'est de la faute de Tapie, si Adidas à fait faillite !


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi le cadeau le plus con que j'ai reçu, c'était un mirroir de poche comme certaines femmes en ont pour se remaquiller...
Mais je me console en voyant le cadeau que mon beau père à fait à ma soeur cette année : une jolie latte . Elle avait l'air si heureuse !


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai pas de mauvais cadeau en souvenir. 
Mais le plus décalé, c'est sûrement celui d'une belle soeur il y a deux ans : le recueil annuel des meilleures filles de playboy (numéro spécial)


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai pas de mauvais cadeau en souvenir.
> Mais le plus décalé, c'est sûrement celui d'une belle soeur il y a deux ans : le recueil annuel des meilleures filles de playboy (numéro spécial)



A la limite si c'est elle qui l'offre pq pas, mais si c'est elle qui le reçoit...

enfin laissons libre cours aux tendances de chacun hein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> ...une jolie latte...



En pleine poire? ...


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

Une tentative de demande en mariage....refusée 
Retour à l'envoyeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une tentative de demande en mariage....refusée
> Retour à l'envoyeur


On avait bien dit qu'on n'en parlerait pas ici...  :rose:


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien dit qu'on n'en parlerait pas ici...  :rose:



Bon...on règlera nos comptes ce soir


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien dit qu'on n'en parlerait pas ici...  :rose:




Nannnnnnnn sans blague :rateau:


----------



## bugman (1 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une tentative de demande en mariage....refusée
> Retour à l'envoyeur



Par courrier ? lol


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Par courrier ? lol


bha oui le fax était en panne.


----------



## toto_ (1 Janvier 2006)

Mon pire cadeau de Noël : un livre avec toutes les blagues Carambar... :hein::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2006)

toto_ a dit:
			
		

> Mon pire cadeau de Noël : un livre avec toutes les blagues Carambar... :hein::rateau:



Revends le à Joe6466 ! :rateau:


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En pleine poire? ...


Non, Un magnifique bout de plastique semi-souple d'une trentaine de centimètres pour tracer des lignes !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

toto_ a dit:
			
		

> Mon pire cadeau de Noël : un livre avec toutes les blagues Carambar... :hein::rateau:



ben quoi, c'est bien !!:rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, c'est bien !!:rateau:


G4, surveille ta réserve à bibine y a le mioche machin truc ton adorable progéniture qui pique dedans :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> G4, surveille ta réserve à bibine y a le mioche machin truc ton adorable progéniture qui pique dedans :mouais: :rateau:



wué genre l'aut' :rateau:  

T'facons je fait la greve de la faim pour une bonne cause : je menace de mourir si un gars que j'aime pas se suicide pas


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> je fait la greve de la faim


Parce qu'il picole à jeun en plus ? :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

Mon pire cadeau c mon père


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

un G5 milieu de gamme première série


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Une poupée gonflable et un matelas de fakir


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un G5 milieu de gamme première série


 je dirais que dans ce cas ton "meilleur cadeau" ce serait une G5 quad 2,5 avec ecran apple 20" ^^


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un G5 milieu de gamme première série


Moi on m'aurait offert ça j'aurais été content.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Une paire de chaussettes.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Une paire de chaussettes.


Regarde au fond normalement y a un iPod


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2006)

Un pack modo.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Regarde au fond normalement y a un iPod


 Ou un steak haché...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

En même temps, les iPods n'existaient pas quand je l'ai reçu ! .


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mon pire cadeau c mon père



Eh oui, c'est con hein :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, c'est con hein :rateau:


Tu l'aurais noyé à la naissance, celui-là...


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aurais noyé à la naissance, celui-là...



Et paf plus de fiston


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Y'en a encore 3 autres


----------



## Dory (1 Janvier 2006)

Quelle malchance


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'aurais noyé à la naissance, celui-là...



Ben avec le recul...  :love: 

Et ingrat avec çà... Il bave sur son vieux père alors qu'il vient d'avoir un nano pour Noël :hein: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

*T'aurais un bipro*
qu'il te respecterait peut être un peu plus

mouahahahahahahahaha



oups


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec le recul...  :love:
> 
> Et ingrat avec çà... Il bave sur son vieux père alors qu'il vient d'avoir un nano pour Noël :hein: :rateau:


Et beh. Y en a qui ont de la chance. :sick:



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'aurais un bipro*
> qu'il te respecterait peut être un peu plus


Toi tu as des mauvais fréquentations


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et beh. Y en a qui ont de la chance. :sick:


Ben l'avantage de ne pas être étudiant, c'est qu'on a plus de moyens pour faire des cadeaux   
Mais bon, Tintin a aussi cassé un peu sa tirelire pour participer 




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'aurais un bipro*
> qu'il te respecterait peut être un peu plus
> 
> mouahahahahahahahaha
> ...



T'inquiète, il apprécie mon mono-proc


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'avantage de ne pas être étudiant, c'est qu'on a plus de moyens pour faire des cadeaux


Oh tu sais je me suis rendu compte qu'avec les différentes aides apportées aux élèves boursiers quand ils partent à l'étranger si je me fais une année en Chine j'ai moyen de ramasser pas mal d'argent


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'avantage de ne pas être étudiant, c'est qu'on a plus de moyens pour faire des cadeaux



ça c'est pas sûre du tout!!    :rose:


----------



## House M.D. (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec le recul...  :love:
> 
> Et ingrat avec çà... Il bave sur son vieux père alors qu'il vient d'avoir un nano pour Noël :hein: :rateau:


Alors bienvenue au club des nano-users, Dark-Tintin


----------



## Yggdrasill (2 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais je me suis rendu compte qu'avec les différentes aides apportées aux élèves boursiers quand ils partent à l'étranger si je me fais une année en Chine j'ai moyen de ramasser pas mal d'argent



Et moi qui compte partir un an au pays des Kangourous...
Vous me mettrez un powerbook en plus s'il vous plait.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'aurais un bipro*
> qu'il te respecterait peut être un peu plus
> 
> mouahahahahahahahaha
> ...



Et encore.... 
 


Ptet qu'avec un quad oui, mais un bi c'est pas sur...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Alors bienvenue au club des nano-users, Dark-Tintin



Hihihi


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

je sais pas si vous avez la même pub que moi au dessus mais on peut comparer le prix de l'ipod dans 0 magazin (sa sert a quoi de comparé rien a rien.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si vous avez la même pub que moi au dessus mais on peut comparer le prix de l'ipod dans 0 magazin (sa sert a quoi de comparé rien a rien.)



Je l'ai vu aussi, en plus, il y a un prix annoncé. Pour l'utilité, si ça se trouve, c'est un piège mis en place par Chaton pour piéger des floodeurs !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'utilité, si ça se trouve, c'est un piège mis en place par Chaton pour piéger des floodeurs !



C'est bizarre, ca m'etonnerait pas de lui...


----------



## krystof (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est cette année mon pire cadeau.
> 
> J'ai reçu mon ERECTOR 2000, sous pli discret comme prévu.
> 
> Mais y avait pas de pile.




Tu t'es fait doublement avoir dans la mesure où le modèle ERECTOR 2006 vient de sortir.

Avec manche anti-dérapant, stimulateur à neutron non radioactif, et concentrateur oblique non coaxiale. La cerise sur le gâteau : ajustement H7p6 garanti !

En plus, il se recharge sur l'allume cigare.


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait doublement avoir dans la mesure où le modèle ERECTOR 2006 vient de sortir.
> 
> Avec manche anti-dérapant, stimulateur à neutron non radioactif, et concentrateur oblique non coaxiale. La cerise sur le gâteau : ajustement H7p6 garanti !
> 
> En plus, il se recharge sur l'allume cigare.



c'est un processeur Intel?


----------



## hunjord (4 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait doublement avoir dans la mesure où le modèle ERECTOR 2006 vient de sortir.
> 
> Avec manche anti-dérapant, stimulateur à neutron non radioactif, et concentrateur oblique non coaxiale. La cerise sur le gâteau : ajustement H7p6 garanti !
> 
> En plus, il se recharge sur l'allume cigare.



Hmmm de bonnes bases de mécanicien....juste pour ceux qui ne le savent pas H7p6 est un ajustement très serré:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> H7p6 est un ajustement très serré:rateau:



reste à espérer que le circuit de lubrification est à la hauteur, sinon ...  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## hunjord (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> reste à espérer que le circuit de lubrification est à la hauteur, sinon ...  :casse: :hosto:


Tout dépend du type de liaison, si c'est un encastrement, pas besoin de lub....impossible de faire un pivot glissant avec de telles tolérances de serrage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du type de liaison, si c'est un encastrement, pas besoin de lub....impossible de faire un pivot glissant avec de telles tolérances de serrage...



Pire, d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est un Berna ... euh ... pivot *coulissant* !  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

C'étais pas le watercooling la nouveauté ? (pour le refroidissement  )


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai pas vraiment eu de pire cadeau de Noel, mais je sais une chose, c'est que j'ai jamais eu la Corvette rouge de Big Jim (celui que quand tu lui tournes le bras il change de visage  ), et j'étais bien dégouté!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Dans mes bras !!!! il connait BigJim !!!


----------



## Pifou (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon sang, mais tu me rappelles de lointains et bons souvenirs avec ton BigJim _Dandywarhol_  ... ça ne me rajeunit pas tout ça  

Pour les pires cadeaux de Noël, il me suffit d'attendre chaque année celui de la Grand-Mère de ma femme  : il y a eu la tasse qui chante (enfin une petite musique électronique nasillarde) lorsque l'on la soulève pour boire, ou la lampe multicolore à facettes ... cette année, c'était un livre de coloriage :modo: Le pire c'est que certains de ces trucs coûtent cher (pas loin de 30 euros pour la fameuse boule lumineuse), que la grand-mère de ma femme est consciente que c'est nul mais que ça la fait marrer de nous l'offrir quand même  Je pense qu'elle doit rigoler en voyant nos têtes lorsque l'on ouvre le paquet :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !!!! il connait BigJim !!!



Moi je préférais son pote Big Jeff qui avait moins une tête de zouille.
Et vous vous souvenez du big Jim agent Scret avec sa tête qui change quand on lui tourne le bras?
Et de la Jeep avec les phares qui s'allumaient? :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préférais son pote Big Jeff qui avait moins une tête de zouille.
> Et vous vous souvenez du big Jim agent Scret avec sa tête qui change quand on lui tourne le bras?
> Et de la Jeep avec les phares qui s'allumaient? :love:


 
Moi j'avais par contre l'hélicoptère jaune d'Action Joe  , avec une poignée dedans pour le tenir, et en fait la poignée permettait de lancer un jet d'eau de l'avant de l'hélico.. mais aussi de faire tourner les pales.. :love:  
.. devant y'avait aussi une sorte de crochet pour accrocher Action Joe (ou eventuellement Big Jim) pour les faires descendre en rappel dans des "montagnes" (ou plutot un tas de pières :rose: )


----------



## hunjord (4 Janvier 2006)

Big Jim, j'ai fait mon éducation sexuelle avec....quand il se tapait Barbie dans son magic Van...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Olala j'adorais le barbu avec ses yeux qui bougeaient :love: :love: :love: :love:



golf?


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf?


 
 




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Olala j'adorais le barbu avec ses yeux qui bougeaient :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
P'tain!  J'avais oublié qu'il avait les yeux qui bougeaient!! (avec un petit truc dans le cou, c'est ça hein?)


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Wouai. excellent les action Joe. Bien mieux foutu que les Big Jim, j'adorais ça. J'avais aussi l'hélico et la tenu de scaphandrier, le top pour jouer dans le bain.


----------



## hunjord (4 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'étais pas le watercooling la nouveauté ? (pour le refroidissement  )


 Je me suis amusé à regarder la boucle de ton GIF de signature, pas loin de deux minutes !!!! 
Mon préféré....Le SMS viole les Grands Mères... :casse: :modo:


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'me souviens aussi vaguement d'un cosmonaute et d'un indien
> 
> Merci dandywarhol pour ce revival qui fait du bien
> D'ailleurs, ils sont passés où tous ces joujoux


 
Pas de quoi!  

C'est trop ça! J'avais oublié le cosmonaute et l'indien! Moi aussi je les avais!! L'indien je m'en rappelle pas trop, mais le cosmonaute si! :love: 

Moi aussi je sais plus ou je les ai mis ces jouets...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2006)

y'a 8 ans je vous aurais sorti : playmobil, en avant les histoires


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire : Vive BigJim, à bas ActionJoe !

BigJim a eu un slip orange, puis un autre aux couleurs de sa mère patrie (mon préféré).
Ses bras d'honneur éclatant le bracelet en platique peint "chrome" me ravissaient étant enfant.
Plusieurs de ses accessoires ont été recyclés par ma progéniture  Merci Jimmy !  

Y'avait aussi l'homme qui valait 3 milliards de yens avec son ½il-loupe (qu'on devait regarder par derrière sa tête). 
Perso, je ne l'avais pas, mais un pote oui ! Il restait des fois longtemps avec sa poupée devant la tronche à reluquer le monde... 
Pauvre garçon, il doit être marionnetiste ou ventriloque de nos jours j'imagine 



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> y'a 8 ans je vous aurais sorti : playmobil, en avant les histoires



Vache ! Il y a 8 ans, tu aurais du déposer ce slogan !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2006)

Demain tu viens bosser!  :mouais:


----------



## hunjord (4 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi personne ne parle pas des poupées Barbies?????


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi personne ne parle pas des poupées Barbies?????




Euuuh, moi, je parle pas des poupées Barbie©&#8482;® ? On est plein, à pas parler des poupées Barbie©&#8482;® ?


----------



## hunjord (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour reprendre le sujet d'origine, je peux vous dire le cadeau que la marraine de ma chérie m'a offert....
"un mousqueton outil de chez nature et découverte" 
Le truc est de très mauvaises factures, et surtout n'est pas adapter à la pratique de la montagne.
Les outils sont:
-un mini ciseau, même pas foutu de se couper les ongles avec...
-une lime à ongle incruster sur le plat d'une lame de tournevis plat.
-Un décapsuleur...au départ, me suis dit c'est mieux que rien, mais je n'arrive pas à ouvrir une cannette avec..... 
Le produit est de fabrication chinoise.
J'ai comme l'impression qu'elle s'est sentie obligé de me faire un cadeau....mais qu'elle y a regarder à deux fois sur le prix


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Un couteau suisse aurait fait l'affaire...mais c'est l'intention qui compte non?


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

recemment: un canard qui fait pouet-pouet et une serviette star wars ... d'un goût ...


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> recemment: un canard qui fait pouet-pouet et une serviette star wars ... d'un goût ...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> recemment: un canard qui fait pouet-pouet et une serviette star wars ... d'un goût ...



Je veux bien la serviette starwars :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un couteau suisse aurait fait l'affaire...mais c'est l'intention qui compte non?



J'suis d'accord avec toi!!! Un couteau suisse aurait était plus utile..!!! 

Et le pire c'est que chez Nature et Découverte C'est pas donné niveau prix!!!


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien la serviette starwars :rateau:



Trop tard.
Déjà donnée à une belle du forum.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon, faut lui reprendre alors  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> faut compenser  puisque Mr Tom Cruise gagne moins bien sa vie depuis quelque temps


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>



référence à l' Eglise de Scientologie


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> référence à l' Eglise de Scientologie



Oui oui, cette fameuse rumeur


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bienvenue au club des thermomètres à boules


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue au club des thermomètres à boules




Thermomètre de Galilée!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, cette fameuse rumeur




Rumeur???  :rateau:   trop fort l'humour...


----------



## bugman (11 Janvier 2006)

Mon pire cadeau de Noel... hhheeeuuuuu... peut etre un antédiluvien iMac G5 Rev.C !    (je blague) !


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

du shampoing ( mémé elle a les plomb qui lache)


----------



## -greg- (13 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> du shampoing ( mémé elle a les plomb qui lache)



desolé pour toi 
moi j'ai une petite serviette par une tante (pour essuyer les cheveux   )


----------

